# Hello from KY



## paul.h

Welcome from another Kentuckian. Here is a list of beekeeping schools coming up in Kentucky.

January 23 .......... Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School, Hazard
February 6 .......... Allen County Beekeeping School, Scottsville
February 20 ........ Southeast Beekeeping School, Whitley City
February 27 ........ Northeast Kentucky Beekeeping School, Morehead (NEW SCHOOL)
March 6 .............. Audubon Beekeeping School, Henderson
March 13 ............ Bluegrass Beekeeping School, Frankfort


----------



## timgoodin

*Welcome from West KY*

Hello from Ballard County (just outside Paducah in extreme West KY). The schools are top notch, we really enjoyed and learned a lot a couple of years ago. Last year was too busy cleaning up the ice storm mess to attend the schools but looking forward to this year. Good luck, and remember things may not go as you expect the first year, if not, just hang in there, ask a lot of questions and enjoy the hobbie.

Tim Goodin


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dale Rose

Welcome, from Morgantown, I'm about 35 miles from Clarkson, home of Walter t Kelly, about 25 miles from bowling green....... I plan on having queens and nucs in the spring for sale, weather permitting, I made and sell limited workwooding items.... If I can be of any assistance let me know..... Attend all the workshops that you can,, read read read all that you can .... Michael Bush has a great website.... (He also post here on this forum)... Welcome to the great world of honey bees and good beekeeping..... Merry Christmas to you and your family.....


----------



## Deer Slayer

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. I appreciate the training info and plan on taking advantage of it. I picked up my hives yesterday and will start the assembly this weekend.
Thanks again and looking forward to a long and rewarding beekeeping experience.


----------



## suttonbeeman

We will have nucs available in April. I am about 45 minutes south of you. Kelleys will also be selling our nucs if you need some. Looks like the prospects for a good crop are great if we just dont get another drought...we will a good crop.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene

Hello and welcome from a Beekeeper not far from you. Hope to get to meet you some time next year as we are away at the present time. We might be able to exchange some bee experiences. Many greetings for the holidays and hope for a good crop in the next year.


----------



## SwedeBee1970

Have you been to a beekeeping seminar for honey extraction ?

Your wife will be eating the decapped honey like bubble gum.


----------



## Deer Slayer

I have not been to a class for extraction but would certainly like to. 
I remember when I was a kid living in Georgia and I would go to my grandmothers house in Harlan County Kentucky. My uncle there was a beekeeper and I used to eat so much comb honey I would get sick to my stomach. I think those early memories are a big part of why I want to do this now, along with my wife's desire to keep bees.


----------



## slickbrightspear

welcome to the forum


----------



## kyfiddle

Welcome to Kentucky, and to beekeeping! 
David W.


----------



## the.hines

Hello from St Marys GA. I am from KY as well, I own a house in Franklin KY. Most my beekeeping comes from Morgantown KY.

Good Luck to you and yours
Shawn Hines


----------



## honeybeekeeper

Hello from Central Ky, i'll be picking up my bees this saturday.."Excited, cant wait"!! I have plenty of equipment, i have 3 deep hive bodies and about 9 deep supers available. What i havent decided yet is either to start off with one hive body or use 2 hive bodies in ky. Alot of ppl have different outlooks on that discussion. Alot depends on the space you give, not enough they could swarm...etc. One hive body vs two hive bodies!


----------



## slickbrightspear

If you have no drawn comb one hive body if you have drawn comb 2


----------



## honeybeekeeper

slickbrightspear said:


> If you have no drawn comb one hive body if you have drawn comb 2


Just putting a new bee package in one hive body! How long does it normally take to get drawn out on an average and if i should add another hive body or go with a deep super!...I see kits that have 2 hive bodies and then several supers and i see one hive body with supers on top...Does a hive have a stronger colony with 2 hive bodies or are they wanting to produce more honey? Im looking at it as a hobbie only and whats best as a living environment for them!...Thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome, sounds like you are on the right path!


----------



## slickbrightspear

If you feed where you are at it should take about 4-5 weeks thats a rough estimate it also depends on what the bees decide to do. sometimes longer sometimes less. my experience is that they build up faster the more crowded they are.


----------



## honeybeekeeper

slickbrightspear said:


> If you feed where you are at it should take about 4-5 weeks thats a rough estimate it also depends on what the bees decide to do. sometimes longer sometimes less. my experience is that they build up faster the more crowded they are.


Thank you very much! I was wanting to start 2 packages but they just had one package left! So what i was wanting to do is build up a strong colony the best possible way! i didnt really know how long it took but now i will visually be looking around then. Do you think its best to take the outter frames that are usually less active and move them in one frame as well or just leave it all up to them?


----------



## slickbrightspear

when they have 7 frames drawn i usually move the outer undrawn frames to the inside and add a box on top


----------



## honeybeekeeper

slickbrightspear said:


> when they have 7 frames drawn i usually move the outer undrawn frames to the inside and add a box on top


Move them in one frame or move them to the center?? I was thinking about waiting up until that point and then moving the outter frames in one frame on both sides and add another hive body! Does this sound like a good game plan??..Now if i have connections to purchasing another package or nuc i would be set. All i could get was one package, they was sold out! I wanted to start 2 hives since i have heard that its best to start up 2 just in case anything happens to one of them you have the other to fall back on! so far i can not find any more bees in my area or anyone that will ship the bees so im just lucky to have this package that im getting this saturday!


----------



## slickbrightspear

I would move 2 of them in one frame and then one in the middle. private message cleo hogan jr on here he may have some hives for sale sometimes he does and he is over in park city thats not to terribly far from you.


----------



## honeybeekeeper

slickbrightspear said:


> I would move 2 of them in one frame and then one in the middle. private message cleo hogan jr on here he may have some hives for sale sometimes he does and he is over in park city thats not to terribly far from you.


Walter Kellys called me Saturday afternoon and said that they had an extra package for me, so im gonna be picking up that package sometime tomorrow hopefully! I been rushing around dodging rain drops getting the second hive ready and in place. I have both stand ups side by side about 5 feet apart, just enough to give myself elbow room! since it rainned alot i put down some mulch hoping it would dry it up some. Usually the ground is hard as a rock but with all this rain its not hard no more! Any suggestions on weed control around the hives, what is a good method that will not harm the bees?? Im hoping the mulch will help the weeds some as well but i know they will be there eventually! Also is there a certain time that you stop feeding or do you feed all year round?...I believe i heard or read something about not feeding through winter but then i heard from a few that you can. So thats why im not sure since i have heard both ways! Thanks!!!!


----------



## bobbees

Hi Welcome Bardstown Here


----------



## beekeeper1

Old carpet works well to control weeds.


----------

